
Show HN: Hot or not for yachts called Yacht or Knot - zappo2938
http://www.yacht-or-knot.com
======
pimlottc
It would be easier if you could see both yachts at the same time. I don't even
see the 'vs' above the fold so it's not initially clear what's going on. In
addition, there is some sort of jerky shuttering happening when I scroll to
the bottom of the page. It sort of overscrolls and then snaps back 2 or 3
times. Perhaps a consequence of having one scrollable element inside another,
which is often awkward.

~~~
zappo2938
I just noticed that for the first time. Good catch. If I slide the header down
on the iPhone it locks the container inside. That sucks. It must be an Angular
Material thing. Thanks for pointing it out.

I don't fully understand the jerky shuttering thing. Angular Material has an
md-content container element with overflow property set to auto. It prevents
using scroll properties on the child element for smooth scrolling. So I
borrowed from a Stack Exchange post rolled my own.Gist[0]

I just increased the scrolling duration by 450ms. That makes the automated
scrolling much smoother.

I rushed to get this online because all the boats are showing in the Boat Show
that is happening right now. I wish the images were all the same size. I think
a lot of problems come from not having control over the images.

[0]
[https://gist.github.com/adam-s/e54c4357648ed0ca6bee24eb8573b...](https://gist.github.com/adam-s/e54c4357648ed0ca6bee24eb8573b0cd)

~~~
pimlottc
The rankings page does a good job of showing multiple boats - could you do
something like that on the head-to-head page? I'm not sure I understand what
you changed in the scrolling, I'm just using my mousewheel. It still
overscrolls past the bottom now, just with a much faster snap. BTW, I'm using
Chrome on OS X.

But it's definitely a nice site for a quick hack. I've often thought there
should be a general service for ranking things like this, where you can dump a
bunch of items in and do head-to-head judgements until it has enough data to
make a reasonable ordering.

What sort of scoring are you using, ELO?

------
xxxxxxxx
This brings back memories. The original hot or not seems to have disappeared
and been replaced with a dating site. Too bad - I would love to see the photos
of myself I uploaded so many years ago...

------
zappo2938
It would be a lot more compelling if all the yachts were the 2000 largest
yachts in the world or at least all yachts sailing and motor 30+ meters.

The world's largest boat show is happening now here in Fort Lauderdale.[0] I
just took all the data from their site. All the boats on the site are showing
today at the boat show. I want to find the Best in Show like the Pebble Beach
Concours d'Elegance has. I don't think the website communicates that.

[0]: [http://www.flibs.com/](http://www.flibs.com/)

~~~
dasmoth
No, it's nice to see vessels that mere mortals could conceivably afford on
there!

I went through about 10 pages and didn't see anything under sail, though...
(Edit: okay, there's one sailing yacht in the top 48, and she's currently
languishing at #36. It seems most people have a rather different idea of what
a _real_ yacht should look like!)

~~~
yardie
Yeah, if you're into sail this is not the convention for you. Annapolis just
had their boat show which is oriented towards sailing. Strictly Sail Miami is
in February.

------
tbarbugli
What is supposed to happen after you click on Mega Hot a bunch of times? Is
something supposed to happen?

~~~
zappo2938
The idea is to have a different voting mechanism for the web. Of course, this
is what Mark Zuckerberg did with Facebook that almost got him kicked out of
Harvard. Surveys are super popular but so easy to be brigade(d). This creates
a token that stores each of the items voting one per user with a TTL of one
minute. When the battle is submitted, the token is looked up and the
contenders are validated.

It is really just a stupid idea and I'm trying to keep it as simple as
possible. All the boats on the website are showing at the Bahia Mar marina now
for the boat show. This is a more interesting way to explore all the boats
there than a boring, plain directory.

------
jbrimble85
I clicked through a dozen times and none of those were yachts.

